# Joining



## Lil_T

Hi all.   

I'm getting ready to start the application process.  I've done my research and read the boards thoroughly before I decided to post this.  Kudos for having all the info in neat little link sets.  Makes things very easy to find.  A little about me... I'm 30, married, 2 kids, dog.  Husband is currently serving in A'stan.  So I'm waiting til it's closer to him coming home before I start my paperwork and all that junk.  Just started back at the gym after a 2 year hiatus.  All I can say is OW!  Good pain though.  Getting my butt in gear so that I can do well at BMQ.  

Don't really have any questions - as of yet.  And if I do, well, google is my friend.  My top 3 have been changing somewhat lately - well... the bottom 2 of my top 3 anyway.  But hopefully once all is said and done, I'll get my top choice, and the whole thing will be moot.

Thanks 

T


----------



## Lil_T

**updating**

On week 3 of the physical training.  Got myself a personal trainer to get me into a routine.  She's a slave driver, but it's going well.  I did 2 sets of 12 assisted chin ups.  And coming from someone whose upper body strength is pretty sad at this point, I'm pretty happy with that.  It's a real eye opener though, I've got a lot of work to do to get to my goals...  my running is going well so far.  Sit ups not so much, but working on my core strength now.  I have set a bunch of short term goals that will help me reach my long term ones, so hopefully everything will go smoothly in that regard.

Have my references lined up, and will be putting in for my transcripts soon.

Going to go do a search now WRT student loans.


----------



## Rec Centre Toronto CO

Just to let you know, the trade selections that you are making are exactly that and are not necessarily in priority.  Please ensure that when you make your trade selections, that you are prepared to accept any one of them.  You do not have to choose three, you simply have up to three selections.  This way there is a balance between the applicant and the CF, you get what you want, and we put you in an occupation that needs you, if you selected it.


----------



## Lil_T

thanks for the info.  the 3 that I picked I'm really interested in so I'll be happy with any of them.


----------



## newmet

Hi there, 

Good for you for getting out there and getting a trainer to help you get in shape, I wish I had done it before I joined, but anyway.

As someone who joined last year I woud recommend you start your process now, it took me almost a year to get my process completed.  If your file moves really quickly, you can inform your recruiter of your circumstances, husband being deployed, and worst case they can put your file on hold after you are merit listed.  They are pretty accommodating in that regard.  I joined last year, I was 31, 2 kids and a hubby in the army who is now set to deploy when I am done my 3's   Living the dream, that's what they keep telling me :S  I honestly do not regret my choices, I find it hard somedays knowing that I am missing some very important time with my family.  My hubby and kids are very supportive though so I get through.

Good luck, feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## Lil_T

hey thanks a lot.  I'm trying now to get one of my girlfriends to watch the little guy for a little while so I can go down to CFRC Ottawa and talk to the recruiter/ start my paperwork.  Honestly, it's exciting, and scary as hell all at once.   I'd love to pick your brain when you have a free minute as I"m going to be in the exact same spot as you (except hopefully there won't be another deployment in our future).

I'm guessing by your screenname you're a (soon to be) Met Tech.  How are you guys going to work postings/ co-location?  What are your kids ages?  mine are 12 and 18 months.  I won't lie, I'm anxious about leaving the baby for so long - and what if I end up in PAT?  Could they send me back to Ottawa for some OJT or joe jobs or something til it's time to go on my 3's?   What took the most time in your process?  Was it due to the trade you selected or were there other stumbling blocks?  

There are so many what-if's going through my head.  What if there's some medical thing that comes up that slows me down? What if I train too hard and I hurt myself? *knockwood*   Ugh.  What if I bomb the CFAT?  LOL.  I know it's not likely, I've been studying my math more, and I've  done really well on my spatial aptitude and my language skills so I'm not overly worried.  But it's just that anticipatory nervousness.  

I'm so glad I had a trainer to get me started.  Today I started my fitness program solo, having that foundation and support with my trainer was fantastic.  I'm already stronger after a month of working out than I was when I started.  I've already surpassed the minimum for my pushups and I am slowly dropping the weight on the assisted chin ups, plus, My run times are getting better and better.  *proud of me*   ;D


----------



## Lil_T

Back from the Rec Ctr.  It went really well, even though I was really nervous (for no reason other than career changes are scary).  The recruiter was talking to was nice, helpful, and said it seems like I have all my ducks in a row.  So we discussed my issues/ concerns.  Co-location, my student loans, asthma (yes I have it, yes it's very mild and I'm scheduling a PFT and methacholine challenge to allay those concerns).   Everything went well and I am very optimistic.


Funny side note.  One of the Sgt's there was on the phone with someone who thought they applied for the military because they went to Service Canada and emailed their resume.  The Sgt asked "are you sure you applied for the Canadian Forces?"    I got a chuckle out of that.   

So, wish me luck, I'm on Step 2.  Filling out paperwork and getting required docs.


----------



## Lil_T

**update**

Application is filled out, references done, transcripts are in.  And I'm in full on panic mode.   I know rationally there's nothing to really be afraid of.  But I want this so much and I am putting _way_ too much pressure on myself.   At least I'm aware of my neuroses right?  

Nothing ventured, nothing gained right?


----------



## Marshall

Lil_T said:
			
		

> **update**
> 
> Application is filled out, references done, transcripts are in.  And I'm in full on panic mode.   I know rationally there's nothing to really be afraid of.  But I want this so much and I am putting _way_ too much pressure on myself.   At least I'm aware of my neuroses right?
> 
> Nothing ventured, nothing gained right?



I feel ya. I am only 18 so I have FAR LESS in terms of change and loss by trying out for the CF. I was nerve wrecked for awhile also (so I cant imagine how you must feel), but now that my processing went well and my application is finalized and waiting - I feel.. better. haha.

Although right now I am applying to a couple universities for I have more of a chance in ROTP.. Applications to these are so.. Empty feeling? compared to the process it takes for the CF.

I am applying as Officer through ROTP fyi. (Combat arms)

Good luck and all the best with the rest of your processing. 

PS: What exactly are you applying for? If you do not mind the question.


----------



## Lil_T

Don't mind at all.  I want to join as an RMS Clerk (NCM)  though depending on how things go, I may go UTPNCM  (LogO) after a while.   But I'd just like to get in first before I make any other big plans LOL.  

Good luck to you too.  I hope you get into your selected university.


----------



## Marshall

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Don't mind at all.  I want to join as an RMS Clerk (NCM)  though depending on how things go, I may go UTPNCM  (LogO) after a while.   But I'd just like to get in first before I make any other big plans LOL.
> 
> Good luck to you too.  I hope you get into your selected university.



hoping that is RMC before CivvieU. And yeah, you are usually applying into a trade family.. So that is what I have been telling myself.. "Get in first"..


----------



## Lil_T

right - it's good to have a plan.... and a plan b, c etc.  right now it's my "plan" to get through the application process without spazzing.


----------



## the_girlfirend

Hi There!

Just wanted to say good luck, it is nice to know that it is normal to be nervous... ;D 
I thought I was beeing too sensitive... I guess we are all nervous, there is so many things to learn and so much unknown

good luck!


----------



## Lil_T

hey thanks... good luck to you too.  I think the nervousness is totally normal.  hubby can't relate since it's been like 15 years since he joined and barely remembers that far back.  Taking my application down Friday and feeling very _ohmygod!_ about it.


----------



## Niteshade

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Asthma (yes I have it, yes it's very mild and I'm scheduling a PFT and methacholine challenge to allay those concerns).



Curious how your tests went?

Nites


----------



## Lil_T

still waiting for them actually....  :-\  hope to get in to take them soon.  I had an awful chest cold so my Dr wanted to wait til I was 100% to schedule - his office is supposed to get back to me soon with a date/ time.


----------



## Lil_T

**update**

dropped off my application about an hour ago... let the waiting game begin.


----------



## psychedelics07

Did they not schedule you for the CFAT or did you already complete it?


----------



## Lil_T

Nope, recruiter I was speaking with told me it would be 2-4 weeks before they contacted me.  I'm anticipating it taking even longer than that due to the upcoming holiday.  He told me that they'd contact me to write my CFAT and for the medical interview.


----------



## psychedelics07

Hm..  When I handed in my application they scheduled my CFAT while I was there in person.


----------



## Lil_T

well they were pretty busy with a few other students applying for RMC.  I'm guessing it also varies from Centre to centre


----------



## Marshall

It definitely depends on how busy they are. Since the Halifax CFRC is the only one in NS (I'm pretty sure?) I had to wait a good several weeks before I got an appointment. Ah well, they definitely were quick after my CFAT/Med/Interview was done though.. glad its all done now.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Marshall said:
			
		

> It definitely depends on how busy they are. *Since the Halifax CFRC is the only one in N*S (I'm pretty sure?) I had to wait a good several weeks before I got an appointment. Ah well, they definitely were quick after my CFAT/Med/Interview was done though.. glad its all done now.



And you would be wrong, there is also one in Sydney.


----------



## Lil_T

yep it's at the Sydney Shopping Centre  *last time I was home it was anyway, don't know if it moved*.  Don't know how many times I wandered past that place trying to get the nerve up to apply.


----------



## Marshall

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> And you would be wrong, there is also one in Sydney.



Eh thus the ?. I figured there may be one up north more.. Could not see Cape Breton'rs going all the way down there. Thanks for clarification.


----------



## PMedMoe

It is still at the Shopping Centre in Sydney.

Recruiting Centres - Locations


----------



## Lil_T

ah well.. good to see something hasn't changed at least.  I keep joking with the hubby that he should go for a posting to CFRC Sydney.  Never quite goes over well, go figure.


----------



## Celticgirl

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It is still at the Shopping Centre in Sydney.
> 
> Recruiting Centres - Locations



Yep, that's where I went.  Actually, that is where I'll swear in, too.  8)


----------



## Lil_T

right on.  Congratulations.  If I'm not in St Jean at the time were going to try to get back home in the summer.  Otherwise it'll have to wait.


----------



## Celticgirl

Lil_T said:
			
		

> If I'm not in St Jean at the time were going to try to get back home in the summer.  Otherwise it'll have to wait.



That's funny...you're trying to get back to CB and I'm trying to get away!    lol


----------



## Lil_T

lol only for a visit.


----------



## Lil_T

HAHAHA!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who has smart days.  Turns out the recruiter I was dealing with when I handed in my application never copied my birth certificate.  So I'll just have to take that down when I go for my as yet unscheduled aptitude test.


----------



## Lil_T

**update**

Got my call for my CFAT today! Not even a week after I put my application in.  That was a lot less than the 2-4 weeks that the recruiter told me.


----------



## Marshall

Lil_T said:
			
		

> **update**
> 
> Got my call for my CFAT today! Not even a week after I put my application in.  That was a lot less than the 2-4 weeks that the recruiter told me.



You must of applied at the perfect time when they did not have many others to do  horrah.

Good luck, do not stress on the CFAT - it is simpler then you think. Just brush up on the basics if you think you need to.


----------



## Lil_T

I'm not stressing - just brushing up on my math is all.  the verbal and spatial isn't a problem for me.


----------



## HOPEFULSOLDIER

Good luck LIL T


----------



## Lil_T

Thanks


----------



## Lil_T

Did my CFAT today, while I wouldn't call it super easy, it wasn't horribly difficult either.  In fact I think it was a little easier than the Public Service test that I took 5 years ago.  I'm just glad I won't have to do it ever again.  LOL.

Medical and interview are scheduled for 7 Jan 09   yay..


----------



## Lil_T

Back from Medical/ Interview.  

Everything went well, have to take back a form from my eye doctor to determine if I'm V1 or V2 my eyes aren't that bad, just have astigmatism.  Hearing is good.   Got my score from the CFAT ;D  I did ridiculously well.  

Now I can finally relax a little.  
[me=Lil_T]breathes huge sigh of relief.[/me]


----------



## Niteshade

Oh no you don't 
If you stopped breathing hard from stress, it's time to start breathing hard from running!

Go to the gym!

Nites


----------



## Lil_T

Oh I plan to.  I'm just home today waiting for my shiny new snowblower to arrive.  I miss going to the gym.  Between hubby being home and this week being totally hellish I've missed too much time there.  I"m going back tomorrow morning.  Last night I fired off a good set of 15 pushups.  (which impressed the heck out of myself, since I normally maxed out around 5 LOL)  I am PUMPED!  Hope I get an offer soon.  ;D


----------



## HeadLamp

> I'm just home today waiting for my shiny new snowblower to arrive.  I miss going to the gym.



 If you used a shovel, then you wouldn't have to go to the gym .


----------



## Lil_T

I have a long annoying driveway.  Parts of which I still have to shovel (not to mention my back deck and walkways).  I"m glad I have the snowblower now.    At least I haven't missed any real workouts thanks to all the snow, just gym time.  Shovelling isn't going to help me get my running speed and higher.  But man my back and arms are toned now.  ;D


----------



## Lil_T

Niteshade said:
			
		

> Curious how your tests went?
> 
> Nites



did the test and found out I don't actually have asthma  ??? I have a sensitivity to formaldehyde that causes an asthma like reaction (after some allergy testing).  How's that for effed up?


----------



## Marshall

Lil_T said:
			
		

> did the test and found out I don't actually have asthma  ??? I have a sensitivity to formaldehyde that causes an asthma like reaction (after some allergy testing).  How's that for effed up?



Did they see this as being a problem for enrollment or service at all?


----------



## Lil_T

nope.  how often am I going to come into contact with formaldehyde?  That stuff causes cancer too - so I would hope people wouldn't be getting exposed to it on a regular basis anyway.  yeesh


----------



## Journeyman

A formaldehyde allergy could limit your employment within NDHQ, since it is used quite regularly there to embalm staff officers who have passed away at their desks.

Interestingly, this practice of filling cubicles with deceased personnel (with "Do Not Resuscitate" on their building passes) has increased productivity, given the decline in both dumbass staff questions being circulated, and powerpoint presentations being created.


----------



## Lil_T

Journeyman said:
			
		

> A formaldehyde allergy could limit your employment within NDHQ, since it is used quite regularly there to embalm staff officers who have passed away at their desks.
> 
> Interestingly, this practice of filling cubicles with deceased personnel (with "Do Not Resuscitate" on their building passes) has increased productivity, given the decline in both dumbass staff questions being circulated, and powerpoint presentations being created.



LMFAO!!!


----------



## Lil_T

alrighty - two of my references so far have contacted me.  3 to go. YAY


----------



## Lil_T

All references have been contacted, medical is cleared, ERC is done and waiting to be signed off on as per my file manager.  YAY.  

And... back to the gym.

~happydance happy happy~


----------



## Lil_T

Called file manager today - not getting merit listed until the new F/Y.   So I can't be loaded on a course until then.  That's fine at least I know now.  And I won't be getting a letter saying I suck  ;D  Dammit - the next 2 months are going to drag.


----------



## the_girlfirend

Hey Lil_T

Well, at least you know and you have more time to work out...  ;D

Just for fun how many push ups can you do... I personally stuck around three...  ushup:

It does not seem to go up...  :-\ I am starting to think that push ups are not for women  :


----------



## Lil_T

I can get off 6 good ones when the rugrats will leave me alone long enough.  Fortunately Mr Man starts daycare tomorrow so I'll be able to work more on them.  Personally though - I think having to go all the way back down to the floor *and touch* is just setting me up for failure... LOL.  Everytime I touch the floor I start feeling like it's time for a nap.


----------



## Lil_T

10 days until the new fiscal year.  Nerves are setting in.


----------



## Marshall

Lil_T said:
			
		

> 10 days until the new fiscal year.  Nerves are setting in.



Ha ha, with all the time I waited for ROTP I was pretty much dulled out by the time selections came. Guess you are not so lucky  It will work out for you I am sure. Good things come to those who wait after all!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Marshall said:
			
		

> Good things come to those who wait after all!




I sure hope your right!
My medical is taking the longest out of my whole process.


----------



## Marshall

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> I sure hope your right!
> My medical is taking the longest out of my whole process.



Yea, I was lucky with the whole CFAT/Interview/Medical stuff, nothing had to be sent away or continued any further that day.. But I guess that does not happen with the majority?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Marshall said:
			
		

> Yea, I was lucky with the whole CFAT/Interview/Medical stuff, nothing had to be sent away or continued any further that day.. But I guess that does not happen with the majority?




Well I got stuck with some forms that had to be signed by my doctor because I have flat feet, it was just to see whether I need orthotics or just good insoles, everything else was fine in my medical so I'm not sure whats taking it so long. I was told to expect a call this week though so I just hope I do and could get on a course early April....(fingers crossed)


----------



## Marshall

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Well I got stuck with some forms that had to be signed by my doctor because I have flat feet, it was just to see whether I need orthotics or just good insoles, everything else was fine in my medical so I'm not sure whats taking it so long. I was told to expect a call this week though so I just hope I do and could get on a course early April....(fingers crossed)



Ah, well good luck.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Marshall said:
			
		

> Ah, well good luck.



Thank you!


----------



## Lil_T

Marshall said:
			
		

> Ha ha, with all the time I waited for ROTP I was pretty much dulled out by the time selections came. Guess you are not so lucky  It will work out for you I am sure. Good things come to those who wait after all!



Yeah - my file manager told me (back in Feb) that it was just a matter of time.  Since hubby is still in Afghanistan for the next few pay periods I can't go anywhere until mid May at the earliest (to have a little US time before I'm gone).

Once the new fiscal year is in effect, I'll be getting merit listed and should get my offer shortly thereafter.  It's just the waiting.  But on the plus side, I'm physically way more confident than I was just a couple months ago.  

SITM - I hope you get your call soon.  Remember no letter = good!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Lil_T said:
			
		

> SITM - I hope you get your call soon.  Remember no letter = good!




Thanks, I hope I do to. 


Dylan


----------



## Lil_T

you never know though - we could end up on the same BMQ


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Lil_T said:
			
		

> you never know though - we could end up on the same BMQ



It's possible, your going sometime in May right?


----------



## Lil_T

maybe, late May - early June at the latest is what I'm shooting for.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Lil_T said:
			
		

> maybe, late May - early June at the latest is what I'm shooting for.



Well I sure hope I don't have to wait that long, but it is what it is, I'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Lil_T

I hope you don't have to wait that long either - I don't mind, but I have my own reasons for that.  For someone who's itching to get their career started I can see how it would drive you nuts.  I waited 14 years - an extra month or so isn't going to kill me.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I hope you don't have to wait that long either - I don't mind, but I have my own reasons for that.  For someone who's itching to get their career started I can see how it would drive you nuts.  I waited 14 years - an extra month or so isn't going to kill me.




Yea I really want to get started with this, it's something I really want. But 14 years? wow that's long time why did you have to wait that long?


----------



## Lil_T

Well, I got pregnant with my oldest and my mother was caring for him while I went to school.  I was in the middle of filling out my packet for RMC and we got into a huge row about it, she refused to help me out in any way shape or form if I joined the military.  So, I was stuck between a rock and a hard place as she was the only support system I had.  

Later, it was more about just surviving and raising my son than it was about living out my own dreams.  It wasn't until a few years ago that I got a good support system under me that I started to really consider it again.  In the meantime, I got married, had another kid and spent the last 2 years at home with him.  Still, I went back and forth over it many times, I wanted to be in good enough shape so as to survive basic.  So here I am now.  Just kicking back, waiting for that phone to ring... and working my butt off in the meantime.

-you asked-


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Well best of luck to you, that is quite a long time to wait for something you really want but you did get good things out of that wait. Gook luck!


Dylan


----------



## Lil_T

Thanks - I'm just glad to finally be doing it - though I am definitely having my share of holy-shit-this-is-happening moments.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Yea once I get the call to be sworn in I'll be going through that same feeling but mixed with lot's of happiness haha


----------



## Lil_T

oh yeah definitely, it's good times.


----------



## the_girlfirend

Hey Lil_T!

It is good to know that I am not the only one having these "holy-crap-this-is-happening moments"  ;D
I wish you great success!


----------



## Lil_T

ha! yeah you're definitely not alone.  

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## f0x

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Thanks - I'm just glad to finally be doing it - though I am definitely having my share of holy-crap-this-is-happening moments.



I sure had one of those moments yesterday when the offer came in... wasn't expecting to be processed so quickly. Not that I am complaining!


----------



## Lil_T

No I'd say not - good luck on BMQ!!!


----------



## f0x

Lil_T said:
			
		

> No I'd say not - good luck on BMQ!!!



Thank you, and congratulations on finally being able to live out your dream. Good luck to you when you get on course.


----------



## Lil_T

Thanks 

I'm just waiting... and wondering how long until I can start harrassing my file manager again ;D

*totally kidding about the harrassing part...


----------



## Lil_T

pseudo-update*

Went to the RC today - my file manager is DEPLOYED!  Figures.  However, after some poking around I found out that I'm apparently just waiting to be loaded and should get a call "very soon".  So sometime between now and the end of the year - LOL.  Hope it's soon, my medical expires in July.


----------



## VIChris

Just read your whole thread, you've got a lot of patience. That should serve you well in the long run I'm sure. At least you're getting some progress now. Good luck!


----------



## Lil_T

VIChris said:
			
		

> Just read your whole thread, you've got a lot of patience. That should serve you well in the long run I'm sure. At least you're getting some progress now. Good luck!



LOL!!!  Thanks.  You've got a lot of patience too if you read 6 pages of this ;D


----------



## Lil_T

*****MCC Called!!*****

I've been listed and was told I'll be getting a call within the next week!

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## the_girlfirend

Finally.... 
I bet you bring the phone with you in the bathroom now... 
You will get a date soon... it will get sooooo real...


----------



## Lil_T

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Finally....
> I bet you bring the phone with you in the bathroom now...
> You will get a date soon... it will get sooooo real...



ha! I'm going to have the cordless on my at all times and forward to the cell if I go out... LOL!  It already feels pretty real.... and a little like I'm going to puke!


----------



## janbear

Oh my 29 more days till BMQ....the excitement is starting to turn into fear....fear of the unknown...it's all pretty real right now...enrolment is on Thursday! Holy crap!


----------



## Lil_T

I'm looking forward to seeing what course I'm going to be on.  MCC told me it'd likely be for June.

*gotta love the way Ottawa works*


----------



## aesop081

Lil_T said:
			
		

> *gotta love the way Ottawa works*



Now that you have got the good news, do us all a favour :

Quit bitchin' !!


----------



## Lil_T

If you don't like what I post Aviator - don't read it.  Note that I do tend to keep my "bitching" to the posts in which it applies.

Sorry to inconvenience you with my posts, but clearly _something_ about me keeps drawing you in....  ^-^


----------



## mariomike

Lil_T said:
			
		

> *****MCC Called!!*****
> 
> I've been listed and was told I'll be getting a call within the next week!
> 
> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D



Congratulations, Lil!
We both had an emotional day. 
You got called up, and I retired.
Good luck on BMQ and we look forward to your updates.


----------



## Lil_T

thanks Mike!  It sure is a big day for both of us.  Happy retirement!  I'll be sure to update


----------



## Lil_T

YAY!

Just got off the phone with the Cpl at the RC.  ;D ;D ;D :cheers:

sorry for the excessive smilies - just got my offer.  I swear in 14 July and BMQ starts 27 July.  Hooray!!!!!


----------



## PMedMoe

Lil_T said:
			
		

> YAY!
> 
> Just got off the phone with the Cpl at the RC.  ;D ;D ;D :cheers:
> 
> sorry for the excessive smilies - just got my offer.  I swear in 14 July and BMQ starts 27 July.  Hooray!!!!!



Excellent!! I'm sure you're quite happy now!!


----------



## Lil_T

just a wee bit


----------



## the_girlfirend

Yé Congratulations! :cheers:


----------



## Lil_T

thanks - can't wait to tell the hubby.

*don't have his office # and his comp isn't set up yet, which is why he doesn't know yet.


----------



## CFR FCS

Best of Luck. Sometimes it pays to complain a little. Have a great career.

CFR FCS


----------



## Lil_T

Thanks so much ;D  I plan to.


----------



## VIChris

You plan to complain a little, or have a great career?  

You must be buzzing, good luck on the rest of the process.


----------



## Lil_T

hahaha planning on the great career, though no doubt I'll complain a little.


----------



## Kmess

Best of luck  From what I've read this has been a long process. I bet you let a huge sigh of relief out then started a huge "cloud-nine" like high. I can't wait do get the whole process done  :camo: Again good luck


----------



## Lil_T

Kmess said:
			
		

> Best of luck  From what I've read this has been a long process. I bet you let a huge sigh of relief out then started a huge "cloud-nine" like high. I can't wait do get the whole process done  :camo: Again good luck



Oh, very much.  Thank you...  heh, now I'm reeling from the fact that after waiting like half my life, this is finally happening.  Also, that I'm really going to be doing this.  It's very surreal and time is just flying by.   Good luck in your process too!


----------



## Kmess

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Oh, very much.  Thank you...  heh, now I'm reeling from the fact that after waiting like half my life, this is finally happening.  Also, that I'm really going to be doing this.  It's very surreal and time is just flying by.   Good luck in your process too!



Thank you very much


----------



## Lil_T

Just got back from my swearing in ceremony.  There was one other woman there.. and I am confident in saying I was definitely NOT the oldest person there.    12 more days!!  

R0270E - here I come


----------



## PMedMoe

Congrats, Lil_T!!


----------



## mariomike

Congratulations, Lil T.  :yellow:


----------



## Lil_T

thanks Moe & Mike..  it's going to be an interesting experience for sure.


----------



## tango22a

Lil_T:

Best of luck and keep your powder dry!! Keep in touch as we would like to hear how things are going for you.


Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Lil_T

thanks   I'll keep in touch.


----------



## jacksparrow

Congrats...you are never too old to join, providing you meet all the requirements. I was 35 when I joined, but have a body of a 20yr old.

The oldest guy on our platoon was 42 and was going armour.


----------



## Lil_T

thanks - now it's just a matter of kicking back and waiting, working out and paperwork.  Oh and celebrating with my friends.  I'm just kicking myself now because I definitely should have done this AGES ago.


----------



## jacksparrow

I believe in destiny personally, and everything happens for a reason at the right time. Just make sure going in there and give it that never die attitude. Half our platoon was gone by the end of it all, and 95% of those were young ones in their 20s


----------



## Lil_T

yeah - it seems like it was always the wrong time, or I lacked the infrastructure to help me pursue my goals.  Now, everything has fallen into place and the only thing that can stop me now is me.  I hope I can cope well with being away from the kids and husband.


----------



## ltmaverick25

Congrats, and dont worry about the complaining part.  In case you havent noticed, everyone around here complains, and so does everyone else in the military.  I wouldnt recognize this place if we all stopped complaining


----------



## Lil_T

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Congrats, and dont worry about the complaining part.  In case you havent noticed, everyone around here complains, and so does everyone else in the military.  I wouldnt recognize this place if we all stopped complaining



bahahahaha!!!! 'tis true my friend, tis true.


----------



## Antoine

Congrats, Lil_T!!

You are a good inspiration for us, older candidates in the process of joining the CF.

I wish you the best in your new career!


----------



## Lil_T

well thank you Antoine ;D 

good luck to you as well in your process.


----------



## Lil_T

so um yeah... nerves have set in.  Leaving in 4 days.  Went through a couple of interesting phases, complete fear of failure last week, separation anxiety which has been coming and going this week. I'm feeling pretty positive right now. I will admit, though, that I was stressing hardcore earlier in the week - to the point where my stomach hurt.

Looking back on the last 9 months - I've come a long way.  I'm stronger and faster than I was and my endurance has increased a lot.  I actually did a 13K ruckmarch last week, with 45 pounds on my back in 2:20:00.  I know it's not as heavy as I will do later but I felt really good when I finished.  Would have attempted the full BFT but I don't think I could convince any of my girlfriends to join me, and I sure as hell can't lift the husband.  Physically I am as ready as I'm going to be.  Mentally, well, I'm just going to have to get there and I'll be fine.


----------



## Lil_T

Home on leave for the long weekend... which means back to the Mega tomorrow.... ahh well.

Just thought I'd pop on real quick to say hey.  Things are "going well", I guess you could say.  No real complaints here.  Staff is great - PSP folk are amazing.  Loving my job so far - despite the set back. I washed out on my Expres test first time around - totally choked.  Did all the physical prepwork... just had a bit of a mental block which I totally felt ridiculous for.  Go figure.  So I've been on WFT for a few weeks.  No big, going back to platoon as soon as a spot opens up.

Met quite a few army.ca folk.
fuzzy, mack333, the mighty W, lucasbutts, tulach ard (awesome chick by the way - love her to death), reaper, pollock, gary d in SK, and monicasmall to name a few.  some people I was surprised by and others not so much.


lots of great people, I'm just happy to be where I am.  Now that I've got my head right - let the games begin...


----------



## mariomike

Thanks for the SITREP, Lil T! Good for you and the others.


----------



## PMedMoe

Good news, Lil_T and don't let that "set back" bother you.  Say "Hi" to Tulach Ard for me!!!


----------



## Lil_T

Thanks MM.    Can't wait to get out of the trailer park...  ^-^

Moe, I'll pass it on next time I see her.  And no worries at all about the setback gettting to me - I am pumped and ready to go.  Had a rough first few days (erm week) on WFT but once I got into the swing of it, I was go go go.  Can't wait to get this dog and pony show started - hope my new staff are just as amazing as my last.


----------



## Steve_D

Thanks for the update Lil_T.  I have been following your adventure and am glad to hear that things are still going well for you and that you are maintaining a great attitude.  Look forward to your next update.

Steve


----------



## Lil_T

So I finally got back on platoon, September really screwed me with the lack of NCM courses, so 2 Oct I joined platoon...  Knew it was too good to last, as I broke my leg on the obstacle course on wednesday at least I think it was Wednesday. I've been on so much dilaudid and other painkillers I'm lucky I remember my own name. 

So here I sit in the HHR - alone - I'm tired of being sidelined dammit. I think in my pain filled haze I begged my PO to not recourse me.  He was like sure, we'll keep you on as our mascot. FML. I feel so discouraged right now. It's hard to not be, seeing my friends going on, graduating, and me still here, left behind. :S


----------



## PMedMoe

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I broke my leg on the obstacle course on wednesday at least I think it was Wednesday. I've been on so much dilaudid and other painkillers I'm lucky I remember my own name.
> 
> So here I sit in the HHR - alone - I'm tired of being sidelined dammit. I think in my pain filled haze I begged my PO to not recourse me.  He was like sure, we'll keep you on as our mascot. FML. I feel so discouraged right now. It's hard to not be, seeing my friends going on, graduating, and me still here, left behind.



Wow, Lil_T, are you okay???  Yeah, I know, silly question.   :-\

Don't worry about anything else right now, what's important is that you take this time to heal properly.


----------



## CFR FCS

Lil_T,
Get better and prove to yourself and many others reading about your trials and tribulations that you WILL overcome this. Bones break and heal. Attitude like yours is ever strengthening, keep smiling and prove the medics wrong by attaching your physio, when you start it, with the same enthusiasm that you you started with. Best of luck and I'm rooting for you!

CFR FCS


----------



## Dean22

Lil_T said:
			
		

> So I finally got back on platoon, September really screwed me with the lack of NCM courses, so 2 Oct I joined platoon...  Knew it was too good to last, as I broke my leg on the obstacle course on wednesday at least I think it was Wednesday. I've been on so much dilaudid and other painkillers I'm lucky I remember my own name.
> 
> So here I sit in the HHR - alone - I'm tired of being sidelined dammit. I think in my pain filled haze I begged my PO to not recourse me.  He was like sure, we'll keep you on as our mascot. FML. I feel so discouraged right now. It's hard to not be, seeing my friends going on, graduating, and me still here, left behind. :S



Wow, that sucks a lot sorry to hear that. Keep positive though and I am sure you'll turn it around.


----------



## Loachman

To paraphrase Nietsche: That which does not kill us still hurts a f**k of a lot.

Next time, you will succeed. Rest, heal, and get back at it.

And enjoy your drugs while you can.


----------



## Lil_T

Thanks everyone. I'm enjoying the drugs while they last. Duty staff has been great visiting me and helping to keep my spirits up. Hubby and the kidlets came all the way from Ottawa to spend some time. Was good to see them. I think I'm going to hang out in self pity mode for a little while more though. I'm honestly pretty depressed. I know it could be so much worse, but it's hard to see around this really crappy bend in the road. 

Hopefully every new day will bring less pain and more recovery so I can finish this course and get on with my career. 

I know it might sound crazy but I love the controlled chaos of BMQ and the feeling of finally belonging somewhere here in the CF. I only hope I can continue on this journey with no fear.


----------



## GAP

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I know it might sound crazy but I love the controlled chaos of BMQ




My youngest (who's in week 7/8) said almost the identical thing....must be some contagious virus going around in this silly Canadian BMQ thingy..... ;D


----------



## Lil_T

Well you know... Those who like it...


----------



## mariomike

Hello Lil-T. You can take encouragement from your fellow soldiers, your friends, your family and your faith. You are where you want to be. One day soon you will be out of the schools, trying to make a difference in the world.


----------



## tango22a

Lil T:

Hang in there kiddy! This is just another obstacle to overcome. We're thinking of you.

Cheers and get your nose back to the grindstone soonest. We all know you can beat this.


tango22a


----------



## Lil_T

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. They mean more than you know. Brought a smile to my face. And that's not just the dilaudid talking


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter.

Wow, what a setback  and just when you were getting back in it again. Still, judging from your previous posts, I'm sure you're tough (or stubborn ;D) enough to make it though this too! Hope you heal quickly; but for now enjoy the rest and the time you get to spend with your family. 

Jules


----------



## mellian

May suck now Lil_T, but you will feel awesome once you overcome this obstacle and get back into it. Get well soon!




			
				GAP said:
			
		

> My youngest (who's in week 7/8) said almost the identical thing....must be some contagious virus going around in this silly Canadian BMQ thingy..... ;D



While obviously not the exact same thing, but certainly can relate with that feeling with my experiences with Katimavik and at present with roller derby.


----------



## Biathloneil

Lil-T;
 My dear, you'll get'r done. I have tremendous confidence in your ability to handle a challenge (this is one of them) and rehabilitate your self right back in to the BMQ groove. Any platoon would be considered blessed to have you. Please  keep us posted...I want to see the grad photo.

-Neil


----------



## SET

How's things with that leg ?


----------



## Lil_T

Getting better actually. My range of motion is slowly coming back. I can bend my knee now which is a big plus. Still a bit stiff - but for only being a week and a half post op I'm not complaining.
 I have my first physio appt tomorrow at the MIR. I'm also going to be attach posted back to Ottawa to heal and do some OJT so it'll be great to get back to my family. Just have to wait to get all my paperwork in line (should be done by Thursday). And have an appt on the 4th with my Ortho, so if all goes well I'll be going home that following weekend, my staff seem to be ram-rodding all my stuff through so I'll be able to work as soon as I get off sick leave. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Lil_T

So a little update.  I saw my orthopedist last Wednesday, and the leg is healing really  well.  The alignment of the bones is really good and I should be able to put 100% of my weight on my leg.  I got my attach posting (to the Cameron Highlanders Band????) but it changed like three times before my message was cut.  I'm home now - until 1 Feb anyway, then I get reassessed and we figure out my category.  I'm on a T3 right now.

Was in a fair bit of pain yesterday so I took one of my dilaudids... not a great idea.  I was SO out of it I had to take a nap in order to function the rest of the day.  Definitely not one of my shining moments.

Feeling good though now.  Some days are better than others though for my morale/ state of mind.  That damn obstacle course still gives me the heebies.  Really hope I can get over that by the time I go back to St Jean.  If anyone's got any tips for getting past the nightmares and flashbacks I'm all ears/eyes.


----------



## PMedMoe

Lil_T, it's good to hear you're healing well.  As far as the other issue, I'm not sure what to say, except to keep looking forward and put the rest behind you.  You're not the first it's happened to and you certainly won't be the last.

If it's really bad, might I suggest counseling? 

Here's a hug for ya!!


----------



## Lil_T

Thanks Moe!  I actually spoke to the padre and a social worker at the school and they both said the same thing... it's normal, blah blah blah, and I'm handling my recovery like most of the men they've dealt with (staff and student alike) fierce determination to get to 150% as soon as possible if not sooner.  According to my physiotherapist and the psp staff I've dealt with - I'm a machine.  Whatever the hell that means.  Been out of the wheelchair for a good two weeks now (at 4 wks post op) and I hobble around pretty good so far.  I'm trying to be optimistic about my ability - but realistic too.  I mean, I can't even walk unassisted right now.  

Come 1 February - I'll be ready for platoon again.  My old Pl Comd said if I can wait til 22 Feb he'll have another serial running..... oy.  don't know if going back to them would be good or bad.....   >


----------



## PMedMoe

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Come 1 February - I'll be ready for platoon again.  My old Pl Comd said if I can wait til 22 Feb he'll have another serial running..... oy.  don't know if going back to them would be good or bad.....   >



I could see where it might be good as you will no longer be a "noob" and you've already proven your perseverance and determination.


----------



## Lil_T

yes, but on the same note that is a BAD thing as they expect a lot more.  I've had the whole "bring the platoon up to standard" crap before - not a fan.

I think it's going to be weird though, going back to the mega after being in the "real world" for a few months.


----------



## Steve_D

Lil_T

All I am going to say is that your determination and refusal to give up is an inspiration to me and I am sure others on here.  I have often used your journey as an example of the kind of people that I want to work with.

My suggestion to getting around the obstacle course issue is that when that starts to happen, focus instead on your end goal and picture yourself doing the job that you signed up for.  

Good luck and I look forward to hearing more.

PS  Please don't push yourself too fast to the point that you don't heal properly.  That would be very sad for the CF if you could not continue.


----------



## Antoine

Hey Steve, it 's good to hear from you. How is it going in your new element (NAVY) and being back on the West Coast?

Cheers,


----------



## Lil_T

thank you Steve, I really appreciate it.  My morale has been better lately - and I'm sure once I start up my physio here regularly I'll be walking again in no time.  As it is, I was halfway out of the kitchen yesterday before I realized I had forgotten my crutches by the fridge.  That's a good sign right?

I am determined - though having some somewhat serious setbacks WRT the home life... so I am hoping to get those resolved in one way, shape, or form soon so that it is not weighing as heavily on my mind when I get back on course.

I look forward to going back and then posting my grad photo for all to see.  

T


----------



## VIChris

Getting over this is going to make whatever else you do in life seem pretty easy. Take as much good from this experience as you can, as it will keep you strong when you hit whatever bumps the road ahead has laid out for you.


----------



## Lil_T

I have no doubts about that Chris.... I'm eager to start again, and I dont' think I'm going to let anything get in my way once I get going.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Glad to hear your doing okay Lil T, I guess I can sort of relate to you and your situation about breaking a bone except I just hadn't left yet but I know, when the time comes you will tear that obstacal course apart we all know you will. You amd I are a like no matter what comes our way whether it's good or bad, we never give up!
After I dislocated and fractured my thumb I was told I had to wait until December to start my file up again due to it being released but now since the trade I was going for is all filled up I have to wait until April to start by then it will be almost a year and a half since the day I handed in my application and I'm still trying. This is my lifetime goal and I will achieve it! Wish me luck!
Anyways, good luck Lil T, I hope for a good and fast recovery for you, so you can get back at er! 

Cheers!


----------



## Lil_T

Thanks Johnson, good luck to you as well.  All things worth having are worth waiting and working your ass off for.


----------



## arwin

good luck to you...


----------



## bullitt

Hey hope all goes well for you, and cant wait to see those grad pictures!!!


----------



## Lil_T

everything went great at the orthopedic surgeon today - he said my leg looks fantastic and depending on my pain level at next month's appointment I could be declared fit full duties.  w00t!!! :cheers:


----------



## PMedMoe

Awesome news, Lil_T!!   :nod:


----------



## Lil_T

thanks Moe!  

You know, I'm surprised I haven't run into you yet... I'm at the Montfort all the damn time.


----------



## PMedMoe

Lil_T said:
			
		

> thanks Moe!
> 
> You know, I'm surprised I haven't run into you yet... I'm at the Montfort all the damn time.


Right now, I'm in the Sandbox, and won't be back to work until the 11th of Jan.

Lil_T, if you were at physio, the PMed office is just past the physio gym.


----------



## Lil_T

ah I see - well I'm at physio 3x a week now trying to get back to normal.  Maybe I'll see you in the new year


----------



## Journeyman

Lil_T said:
			
		

> .....trying to get back to normal.


I tried being "normal" for a while; it really wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## Lil_T

Agreed, "normal" is highly over-rated, however, I was more referring to being physically normal ....  ;D  look forward to the day when people stop calling me hop-a-long and start calling me by my name.


----------



## newmet

Hey Lil T, how are things going?  I hope you are getting the rest you need and healing quickly!  I stop checking in for a few months and look at what happens.  I know you can get through this and when you get back to the mega just keep your head down and give it your all, without breaking yourself again!  Most of the staff is good there and they will help you however they can to get through basic.  I know because I had staff climb the cargo net beside me encouraging me to deal with my fear of heights.  Also, I remember quite vividly by PO yelling at me that he's never seen someone try to go through the 6 foot wall, ice, slip, slam, right into the wall   After that, I finished the course with help, my knee was busted but I wanted to finish it, one of my Mcpl's let me dry my hands off on his shoulders for the monkey bars and he held my busted leg a bit for me so I wouldn't land on it.   I had nightmares every time I knew we were going to the obstacle course and I would hope that the weather would be too bad to go   I went through that obstacle course more times than I want to remember but I survived and you will too, have a candid talk with a good staff member when you get back to the mega and they will support you through it.
Best of luck and have a happy new year!


----------



## Lil_T

It's going pretty good today - we wnt to the art museum and then a lunch date... the leg's feeling a bit better, though it's rather tender after all the walking today.  I have this crazy fear of doing the obstacle course again, I know I have to get over it, but I think I'm going to need a little help in that department.  I go back to St Jean the 11th for an appointment, and then I'm back there the 31st.  I find myself really looking forward to physiotherapy.  Anything that makes me more mobile I am all over like a fat kid on a smartie. 

You know, you really gotta keep in touch more often or the next time we talk might be after my grad parade


----------



## newmet

I am glad things are going well, I am sure once you start physio things will boogy right along!  I start again at physio this week, they have finally determined that some of the damage to my foot is now nerve damage and as I am getting ready to deploy to Alert for 6 months they want to have me all tricked out   How was your appointment yesterday, how was it seeing the Mega again?  You will do great once you start basic again, as for the obstacle course, just get through it safely and know you will probably never have to do it again, in your trade.
I will try to keep in touch more; however, I am being to gear up for Alert, once I am there I am sure I will have plently of time to e-mail you and follow your escapes through to your graduation. 
Take care!


----------



## fultonz

So i finished my application and everything i needed in the past few days, the sergeant at the recruiting center said that i should be expecting a call within the next few days, (the call came as soon as i walked in the door from the recruiting center) they planned my CFAT in 2 weeks and said that i should be shipped to BMQ to anywhere from 6-8 weeks, i applied for signal operations and land communications and information system tech. I am only 18 and in decent shape from highschool, im going insane right now waiting for this to come up, any advice for anything? preparing working out, anything would help 
thanks


----------



## MasterInstructor

Good luck and congrats.. Expect things to take much longer than that for sure....


----------



## Lil_T

newmet said:
			
		

> I am glad things are going well, I am sure once you start physio things will boogy right along!  I start again at physio this week, they have finally determined that some of the damage to my foot is now nerve damage and as I am getting ready to deploy to Alert for 6 months they want to have me all tricked out   How was your appointment yesterday, how was it seeing the Mega again?  You will do great once you start basic again, as for the obstacle course, just get through it safely and know you will probably never have to do it again, in your trade.
> I will try to keep in touch more; however, I am being to gear up for Alert, once I am there I am sure I will have plently of time to e-mail you and follow your escapes through to your graduation.
> Take care!


  Thanks  I've been doing physio since the end of October - and going back yesterday was good.  I like starting new stuff.  Dr's appointment sucked, my fracture at the top of my tibia isn't "knitting" together it seems and my ortho isn't happy with the rate of regrowth there, but at least he's not suggesting surgery again.  Needless to say, I'm a bit disappointed/ heartbroken at the lack of progress on that section of my leg.  The other break is healing well (or at least it was until the baby fell of my leg last night :\).  I have some appointments this morning that I'm kind of looking forward to, but nothing's going to change the fact that my 3 month tcat has been extended another 3 months and I have to go back again in 6 weeks.  I guess I stupidly thought that since I"m walking around without any help and feeling less pain, things would be a lot better than they are.  :\  It was weird seeing the Mega again, good to see some friends though. it's funny, driving up to the Mega seems to always elicit the same response, nausea.  

You won't be hearing about any of my escapades in St Jean, not for a while yet anyway.  Since my medical category has been extended, my staff back in St Jean are going to try to extend my attach posting.  Don't know if that means I'll be staying with the same unit or not, but whatever.  You'll just have to settle for hearing about my attach posting escapades.  

Good luck in Alert! Have a good time and try not to go crazy ;D


----------



## newmet

Well, I am sorry to hear that you aren't recovering as quickly as you hoped but at least your staff is still working on your behalf.   Just don't rush yourself and make sure you are better before you go back.  I certainly understand the nausea comment.  First time I saw the Mega my stomach dropped, same response when I returned after Christmas and then again Easter.  Let me tell you I do not want to see that place again!!   Maybe if I ever get promoted to MCpl I will feel comfortable enough to reenter the doors 
Alert should be interesting, gets me out of the office for 6 months so that should be a good thing   No going crazy for me, I hope, I am going to hibernate and maybe not shave my legs for 6 months   
Take care and keep in touch


----------



## Lil_T

haha I've said that too, once I get my Master Jacks or hit PO, I wouldn't mind going back (different perspective and all).  But first, I have to make it through BMQ   *sigh*  it's a bit of a blow for sure.  But I'm dealing with it.  Oh, and I am moving.  I'm going over to NDHQ starting Monday.  Should be interesting... I'm a little nervous, but excited to see how things work in the reg force world.  Will try not to be overwhelmed with the vast amount of people there.  ;D

Have a good time in Alert.. :snowman:.. you're gonna need a good waxing when you get back if you decide not to shave for 6 months LOL!


----------



## newmet

You'll make it through your BMQ, you'll do great once you are all healed up.  The Mega would be interesting to see even once I have my first hook, might not get yelled at too badly   Good luck at NDHQ, you will have fun there and meet some interesting people, I have a few friends in there.
Alert will be alright, get away from the office for 6 months, I can barely wait


----------



## Lil_T

thanks.  I think it's just the waiting to be all healed up that's driving me crazy.  Not  :threat: crazy just  :nana: crazy.  I can't wait to get back so I can get the hell out of there.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Great attitude Lil_T! You'll be %100 in no time and be out there again. Best of luck to you and remember with the great attitude and determination you have right now, keep that for when the time comes to do the obstacal course and you will tear it apart! Again good luck!


----------



## Lil_T

shhhhh  ixnay on the obstacle course talk... My positive attitude right now hinges on my not thinking about that thing.  I'll cross that bridge *screaming* when I come to it.  eventually I'll get to the point where I'm ready to get into that mindset again.  Until then, one day at a time.  baby steps


----------



## mariomike

Lil_T said:
			
		

> shhhhh  ixnay on the obstacle course talk...



Ixnay on the amscray. I haven't heard that since the Bowery Boys!  :rofl:


----------



## Lil_T

;D  glad I could provide a little entertainment


----------



## Lil_T

sheesh what a long, drawn out process this is becoming... 
<whine> It would have been nice of my ortho to give me a realistic time line for my leg to heal instead of vague possibilities, I am just frustrated with my situation and want to get back to St Jean so I can get the hell out of there. </whine>
  On the plus side, I'm able to jog - albeit ridiculously awkwardly on occasion now.  So, it's getting better, but damn it's SLOW.  Go back to the ortho in 3 weeks, praying for a better xray/ prognosis.


----------



## newmet

Whine all you want, you are entitled.  Just remember baby steps and you will get there in no time, even though waiting is depressing and irritating   You'll get there, never fear!


----------



## Lil_T

Oh I'll get there  ;D   in fact, I'm almost there now!!  Doc says that my leg is "healed" to his satisfaction, so much so that I don't have to go back to see him unless I have a major problem.   :cheers: 

Sooooo, once I finish up my physiotherapy (whenever that is) I'll get my fit chit and I am scheduled to go back to prison St Jean  30 June.

Ran into one of my old instructors at the Mega today (had to see my case manager) and had a nice little chat - it was nice to be treated like a real person instead of a student. LOL 

Today was a great day, and it can only get better from here.


----------



## Soldiergirl

I'm very glade to hear that everything is starting to workout for you!!! Keep out the great work....


----------



## Lil_T

Thanks, things are finally starting to look up on all fronts. I'm looking forward to kicking some ass and taking names.


----------



## fultonz

Alright, so I have finished everything, my medical, CFAT, interview, and the clearance i had to get on my head injury and knee injury from my home doctor. I was just wondering how long do I have to wait to find out when I start training? Its been about 3 weeks now and I am getting very anxious.. Any insight would be very helpful, I am stressing out


----------



## aesop081

fultonz said:
			
		

> I was just wondering how long do I have to wait to find out



Not one single person here will be able to tell you.





> I am stressing out



You have to work on that. You havent reached the stressfull parts yet.


----------



## Lil_T

Dude, this was probably not the best thread to complain about waiting and stressing out. Wait time - every case that is presented to a recruiter is treated individually.  Meaning; nobody here will be able to tell you how long it's going to take. 
3 weeks?  Take the time you have been given as a gift.  Work out, start getting used to getting up at 5am (or like 5-10 minutes to), showering, getting dressed and running your ass off, then coming back and cleaning your room.  Get your mom to come inspect it for dust bunnies.  Kick back, relax, enjoy your time with family friends.  If it's meant to be it will be.  Extra medical stuff usually means extra time in processing, because they want to be sure you'll be able to withstand the training.  

This is the point I'm at now with my injury.  Waiting to be cleared for training by my physiotherapist.  I have a feeling when I go back to physio next week I'm going to be one hurting unit when she finishes with me.


----------



## CFR FCS

Lil_T
Glad you are getting better and wish you well in your future.

CFR FCS


----------



## Lil_T

Thanks so much!  I'm feeling a lot better... my med cat expires 30 June, as does my attach posting.  So I'll be on course in July, I'm happy and grateful for the extra time to heal.


----------



## tango22a

Way to go T!!!  Keep us posted.


Cheers,


tango22a


----------



## Lil_T

Will do!!


----------



## Steve_D

Lil_T.  You have given us so much inspiration and an incredible story. What's the latest? Where are you at now in your training?  Would love an update.


----------



## Lil_T

Hey Steve, 
Well... I completed my BMQ December 2010 (finally lol) that week wearing the  G was the best. I never knew I could simultaneously hate and love something so much.
I got incredibly lucky that I only spent 12 days on PRETC before my 3s started.  After which I got posted back to Ottawa.  I'm chilling out on mata leave til Feb.  Being a clerk isn't all glamour and awesomeness (you're shocked I can tell)   but all told, life is good.  I'm almost lookin forward to going back to work....hahaha


----------

